# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مجموعة من الكتب للمبادلة

## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك أرجوا من الله أن يتقبل منا ومن جميع اعضاء هذا الملتقى المبارك صالح الاعمال.
عندي مجموعة من الكتب لا احتاج إليها واود مبادلتها بكتب اخرى , فلكل من يهمـه الامــر الإتصال بي على ملفي الخاص بالملتقى .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

تم إرسال رسالة خاصة لك أخي الفاضل.

----------


## ابن رجب الحنبلي

تم إرسال رسالة على الخاص.

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
شكرا لمن راسلني على الخاص , وأعتذر عن عدم الرد لظرف طاريء.
أما الكتب التي أعرضها للمبادلة فهي كالآتي :
1- تذكرة المؤتسي شرح عقيدة الحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي - تأليف: عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن البدر - دار غراس-مجلد.
2- التعليقات المختصرة على متن العقيدة الطحاوية - تأليف:د/صالح بن فوزان الفوزان - دار العاصمة - مجلد .
3- المسلك الواضح المأمون لشرح اللؤلؤ المكنون - تأليف:د/حافظ بن محمد الحكمي - دار ابن عفان - مجلد .
4- سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم - جمع وترتيب : محمود المصري( ابو عمار) - المكتبة الاسلامية - مجلد .
5- سبل السلام من صحيح سيرة خير الأنام عليه الصلاة والسلام - أعده: أبو اسلام صالح بن طه عبد الواحد       
 مكتبة الغرباء و الدار الاثرية - مجلد.
6-المنتقى النفيس من تلبيس ابليس - بقلم : علي حسن علي عبد الحميد - دار ابن الجوزي - مجلد .
7- شرح نزهة النظر في توظيح نخبة الفكر لابن حجر - شرح : فضيلة الشيخ : صالح العثيمين رحمه الله - مكتبة السنة- مجلد
8-التحفة الوصابية في تسهيل متن الآجرومية - تأليف :ابي عبد الله أحمد بن  ثابت بن سعيد الوصابي - دار الآثار - مجلد.
9-زبدة الافهام بفوائد عمدة الاحكام - شرح :أبي أسامة سليم بن عيد الهلالي- دار ابن حزم - 3 مجلدات.
10- الفرار الى الله - تأليف: محمد شومان الرملي -دار ابن عفان - مجلد .
ملاحظة : كل هذه الكتب جديدة (ليست مستعملة ) ولا يوجد عليها أي ختم .
يتبـــــع ان شاء الله بقائمة أخرى......................  .

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

11- طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين لابن القيم - تحقيق: بشير محمد عيون - مكتبة دار البيان - مجلد.
12-الداء والدواء لابن القيم - تحقيق:علي بن حسن عبد الحميد - دار ابن الجوزي - مجلد .
13- عدة الصابرين وذخيرة الشاكرين - تحقيق:سليم بن عيد الهلالي - دار ابن الجوزي - مجلد .
14- شرح مقدمة المجموع للنووي- شرح : فضيلة الشيخ : صالح العثيمين رحمه الله - دار ابن الجوزي -مصر-كرتون مقوى
15- الفوائد لابن القيم - تحقيق : بشير محمد عيون - مكتبة دار البيان - مجلد.
16- العجالة في شرح الرسالة 2 لابن ابي زيد القيرواني- تأليف الشيخ :بن حنفية العابدين- دار الامام مالك - الجزائر -مجلد سلوفان.
17- حصول المامول بشرح ثلاثة الأصول : بقلم : عبد الله بن صالح الفوزان - مكتبة الرشد -مجلد.
18- عجالة الراغب المتمني في تخريج كتاب عمل اليوم والليلة لابن السني - تأليف : سليم بن عيد الهلالي- دار ابن حزم - 02 مجلدان.
19-المحكم المتين في اختصار القول المبين في أخطاء المصلين - بقلم : مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان - أضواء السلف- مجلد.
20- أسرار الصلاة لابن القيم - تحقيق : اياد القيسي - دار الكتاب الحديث - مجلد سلوفان.
ملاحظة : كل هذه الكتب جديدة (ليست مستعملة ) ولا يوجد عليها أي ختم .
يتبـــــع ان شاء الله بقائمة أخرى......................  .

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

21-تأويل مختلف الحديث لابن قتيبة - تحقيق : سليم بن عيد الهلالي -دار ابن القيم ودار ابن عفان - مجلد ضخم .
22- سلسلة الرسائل العلمية (1) - تأليف : ربيع بن هادي المدخلي - دار الإمام مالك - ابو ظبي - مجلد .
23-تيسير علم التجويد - تأليف : أحمد الطويل - دار ابن خزيمة - مجلد .
24- من خزانة المذهب المالكي - اعتنى بها :جلال علي القذافي الجهاني - دار ابن حزم - مجلد .
25-الثمرات الجنية شرح المنظومة البيقونية - تأليف : فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله الجبرين رحمه الله- دار العاصمة -مجلد.
26-عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة مفهومها خصائصها خصائص اهلها -تأليف :محمد بن ابراهيم الحمد - دار ابن خزيمة - مجلد
27- المروءة وخوارمها - تصنيف :مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان - دار ابن القيم ودار ابن عفان - مجلد سلوفان .
28- المورد العذب الزلال فيما انتقد على بعض المناهج الدعوية من العقائد والاعمال- تأليف الشيخ :أحمد بن يحي النجمي رحمه الله - دار الآثار صنعاء - مجلد سلوفان .
29- التهذيب الحسن لكتاب العراق في أحاديث الفتن -تصنيف : مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان - الدار الاثرية -مجلد.
30- السياسة التي يريدها السلفيون - كتبه :مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان - دار غراس - مجلد .
ملاحظة : كل هذه الكتب جديدة (ليست مستعملة ) ولا يوجد عليها أي ختم .
يتبـــــع ان شاء الله بقائمة أخرى......................  .

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

31-مجالس تذكيرية على مسائل منهجية - تأليف :الشيخ محمد علي فركوس- دار الامام احمد - مجلد كرتون مقوى.
32-الجامع للبحوث والرسائل - تأليف : عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن البدر- كنوز اشبيليا- مجلد ضخم.
33- مدارك النظر في السياسة بين التطبيقات الشرعية والانفعالات الحماسية - تأليف :عبد المالك رمضاني الجزائري-دار الكتاب لبنان - مجلد سلوفان .
34-بصائر ذوي الشرف شرح مرويات منهج السلف- تأليف : سليم الهلالي - مكتبة الفرقان - مجلد.
35-الاشراف على نكت مسال الخلاف للقاضي عبد الوهاب البغدادي المالكي- تحقيق : مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان-دار ابن القيم ودار ابن عفان - 6 مجلدات
36-منهج الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في العقيدة من خلال كتابه "فتح الباري"-تأليف: محمد اسحاق كندو - مكتبة الرشد- 3 مجلدات.
37-التحذير من فتنة التكفير ( ابن باز - الالباني - العثيمين) - جمع:علي حسن عبد الحميد - دار الراية - مجلد صغير.
38-الجهل بمسائل الاعتقادوحكمه -تأليف :عبد الرزاق معاش - دار الوطن ومكتبة القدس الجزائر - مجلد.
39- شرح كشف الشبهات - تأليف : د/ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان - مؤسسة الرسالة - مجلد لطيف.
40- شرح عقيدة الامام محمد ابن عبد الوهاب -تأليف : د/ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان- مكتبة دار المنهاج الرياض -مجلد.
ملاحظة : كل هذه الكتب جديدة (ليست مستعملة ) ولا يوجد عليها أي ختم .
يتبـــــع ان شاء الله بقائمة أخرى......................  .

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

41- لمحات في أصول الحديث تأليف : د/ محمد أديب صالح - المكتب الاسلامي - مجلد.
42-فوائد الفوائد لان القيم - تأليف :علي حسن عبد الحميد - دار ابن الجوزي - مجلد .
43-مشكلة الغلو في الدين في العصر الحاضر - تأليف :د/ عبد الرحمن بن معلا اللويحق - مؤسسة الرسالة - 3 مجلدات.
44- حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي لمجموعة من العلماء -دار العاصمة - 02 مجلدان.
45-حقيقة البدعة وأحكامها - تأليف :سعيد بن ناصر الغامدي - مكتبة الرشد -02 مجلدان.
46-الإنتصار للصحب والآل......- تأليف :د/ابراهيم الرحيلي - مكتبة العلوم والحكم - مجلد سلوفان .
47- الولاء والبراء في الاسلام - تأليف : محمد بن سعيد القحطاني - دار طيبة - مجلد.
48-الملخص في شرح كتاب التوحيد - تأليف فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور صالح بن فوزان الفوزان -دار العاصمة - مجلد.
49-التحقيقات والتنقيحات السلفيات على متن الورقات - تصنيف ابي عبيدة مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان- مجلد ضخم.
50- تفسير ابن باديس أو مجالس التذكير من كلام الحكيم الخبير- اعتنى به وخرج أحاديثه وآثاره : ابوعبد الرحمن محمود-دار الرشيد للكتاب والقرآن الكريم الجزائر - 02 مجلدان.
ملاحظة : كل هذه الكتب جديدة (ليست مستعملة ) ولا يوجد عليها أي ختم .
يتبـــــع ان شاء الله بقائمة أخرى......................  .

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

42-فوائد الفوائد لابن القيم - تأليف :علي حسن عبد الحميد - دار ابن الجوزي - مجلد .

----------


## العوضي

> 35-الاشراف على نكت مسال الخلاف للقاضي عبد الوهاب البغدادي المالكي- تحقيق : مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان-دار ابن القيم ودار ابن عفان - 6 مجلدات
> .
> .......................


بماذا تريد مبادلة هذا الكتاب ؟

هل هناك كتاب معين ؟

----------


## ابو اسحاق

السلام عليكم
تمنيت لو أتبادل معك ولكن مكتبتي في طور النمو...فهل تبيعني بعض كتبك يا مولانا !

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي العوضي 
أود مبادلة كتاب الاشراف على نكت مسال الخلاف للقاضي عبد الوهاب البغدادي المالكي- تحقيق : مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان-دار ابن القيم ودار ابن عفان - 6 مجلدات بـ: لسان العرب لابن منظور - طبع دار المعارف - 6 مجلدات.
أخي اسحاق لست بتاجر ولا يمكنني بيع أي كتاب من الكتب التي عرضتها وإنما جل قصدي هو المبادلة وفقط.
أسأل الله أن يبارك في مكتبتك .
أخوكم عبد الناصر.

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
51-الحلل الذهبية على التحفة السنية -تأليف : محمد الصغير بن قائد العبادلي المقطري- دار الآثار صنعاء- مجلد سلوفان.
52- البهجة الرضية في شرح الالفية للسيوطي -تحقيق احمد ابراهيم محمد علي - دار الفكر - مجلد .
53- رسائل في التربية والاخلاق والسلوك - تأليف :محمد بن ابراهيم الحمد - دار ابن خزيمة - مجلد .
54- الوجيز في فقه السنة والكتاب العزيز- تأليف : د/ عبد العظيم بدوي - دار ابن رجب و ابن حزم - مجلد سلوفان.
55- صحيح رياض الصالحين للنووي - تخريج : سليم بن عيد الهلالي - دار غراس مكتبة الريان - مجلد .
56- صحيح قصص الانبياء لابن كثير - بقلم : سليم بن عيد الهلالي - دار غراس مكتبة الريان - مجلد .
57- التجريد الصريح للزبيدي  - أشرف على طبعه : علي بن حسن عبد الحميد - دار ابن القيم وابن عفان - مجلد.
58- الأدب المفرد للبخاري - تخريج وتعليق : محدث العصر محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله - مؤسسة الريان و دار الدليل الاثرية - مجلد .
59- جامع العلوم والحكم لابن رجب - تحقيق : شعيب الأرناؤط ابراهيم باجس - مؤسسة الرسالة - جزئين في مجلد ضخم 
60- تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان - تأليف العلامة : عبد الرحمن السعدي رحمه الله - اعتنى به سعد الصميل - دار ابن الجوزي - مجلد ضخم .
ملاحظة : كل هذه الكتب جديدة (ليست مستعملة ) ولا يوجد عليها أي ختم .
يتبـــــع ان شاء الله بقائمة أخرى......................  .

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
61-شرح الأربعين النووية للنووي وابن دقيق وعبد الرحمن السعدي ومحمد بن صالح العثيمين و صالح آل الشيخ                    دار الإمام مالك بالجزائر - مجلد سلوفان .
62 - الصحيح المسند من اذكار اليوم والليلة - تأليف : مصطفى بن العدوي - دار ابن عفان - مجلد .
63- صحيح القصص النبوي - تأليف :د/ عمر سليمان الاشقر - دار النفائس - مجلد .
64- بهجة الناظرين شرح رياض الصالحين- تأليف: سليم بن عيد الهلالي - دار ابن الجوزي - 03 مجلدات .
65- سلسلة الاحاديث الصحيحة مرتبة على الأبواب الفقهية - إعتنى به مشهور بن حسن سلمان -مكتبةالمعارف         مجلد ضخم .
66- تحفة المودود باحكام المولود لابن القيم :تحقيق : سليم بن عيد الهلالي - دار ابن القيم-ابن عفان - مجلد.
67- روضة المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين لابن القيم - تحقيق :بشير محمد عيون - مكتبة دار البيان - مجلد .
68- اللؤلؤ والمرجان فيم اتفق عليه الشيخان -وضعه محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي -ومعه عقود الجمان على اللؤلؤ والمرجان - تاليف: ابي عمر وعبد الكريم بن احمد بن حسين العمري الحجوري - دار الآثار صنعاء - 02 مجلدان .
69- رياض الصالحين للنووي - تحقيق: جماعة من العلماء و تخريج:محمد ناصر الدين الالباني - المكتب الاسلامي - مجلد.
70- روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء لابن حبان البستي - تحقيق : عادل أحمد عبد الموجود علي محمد معوض
  المكتبة العصرية - مجلد.
ملاحظة : كل هذه الكتب جديدة (ليست مستعملة ) ولا يوجد عليها أي ختم .
يتبـــــع ان شاء الله بقائمة أخرى......................  .

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
71- شرح العقيدة الواسطية -تأليف: د/صالح بن فوزان الفوزان - مكتبة المعارف - مجلد.
72- تدوين السنة النبوية نشأته وتطوره من القرن الاول الى نهاية القرن التاسع الهجري-تأليف:د/محمد بن مطر الزهراني
       دار ابن القيم ودار ابن عفان - مجلد .
73- أصول الجدل والمناظرة في الكتاب والسنة - تأليف :د/حمد بن ابراهيم العثمان - مكتبة ابن القيم - مجلد.
74- قواعد معرفة البدع - تأليف : محمد بن حسين الجيزاني - دار ابن الجوزي - مجلد .
75- الهمة العالية معوقاتها ومقوماتها - تأليف : محمد بن ابراهيم الحمد - دار ابن خزيمة - مجلد .
76- تفسير الجلالين - علق عليه : صفي الرحمن المباركفوري - دار السلام - مجلد.
77- وجوب لزوم الجماعة وترك الفرقة - تأليف :جمال بن احمد بن الشيربادي - دار الوطن - مجلد .
78-القصيدة التائية في القدر لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية - شرح وتحقيق : محمد بن ابراهيم الحمد - دار ابن خزيمة - مجلد.
79- الفرقان بين اولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية- تحقيق :د/عبد الرحمن اليحيى - مكتبة دار المنهاج  مجلد .
80-شرح حديث جبريل في الاسلام والايمان والاحسان لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية -دراسة وتحقيق :د/ علي بن بخيت الزهراني
      دار ابن الجوزي - مجلد .
ملاحظة : كل هذه الكتب جديدة (ليست مستعملة ) ولا يوجد عليها أي ختم .
يتبـــــع ان شاء الله بقائمة أخرى......................  .

----------


## أبو مسلم المصري

أخي الغالي بارك الله فيك

أنا أبحث منذ فترة كبيرة جدا عن كتاب المسلك الواضح المأمون لشرح منظومة اللؤلؤ المكنون طبعة دار بن عفان 

فلو أمكن كيف المرالة معك ؟؟ 

أنا من مصر

----------


## أبو مسلم المصري

تم رسالة خاصة لك أخي

----------


## بلعلمي عبد الناصر

لقد أرسلت لك رسالة على بريدك الخاص أرجوا ان تقرأها.

----------

